# makro chicken



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i see quite a few posts here and there saying about makro chicken breasts £5 for £20 so just wondering if this is the stuff your all on about? as it doesnt look very good so far lol

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-18177-chicken-fillet-vac-pack-5kg.aspx

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-20036-10kg-chicken-fillets-80-per-pack.aspx


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oh and what does the 80% mean on the second link sorry if its stupid question lol.. 80% chicken, 20% water??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

80% means its got 20% water injected into it. Some places have more water which is why meat shrinks so much when its cooked.. The second one would be the better bet, but always ask the butcher wherever you go how much water is in the chicken.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah i had 300g uncooked chicken earlier, but cooked it only was 200g lol. thats sainsburys chicken breast fillets like 750g bags for like £6 just to keep me going, says its grade A with no extras added, but it still shrinks


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

would microwaving the chicken make the chicken shrink more at all? as thats what i do in the evenings atm, oven cooked tastes nicer, but cant afford to keep turning the oven on for half hour each meal to cook it!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I just buy the catering packs from my local Makro £39 for 10kg and it is 100% chicken, never seen either of the 2 examples above at my local store.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> I just buy the catering packs from my local Makro £39 for 10kg and it is 100% chicken, never seen either of the 2 examples above at my local store.


I agree I get catering one in a big plastic box 100% Chicken Fillet. I've never seen any of those boxes in my local makro.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

might pop down to my local makro and have a look about then, does anyone know if the membership cards expire ? my parents ones are like 10yrs old lol


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

alex18 said:


> might pop down to my local makro and have a look about then, does anyone know if the membership cards expire ? my parents ones are like 10yrs old lol


it should be fine, the usually just update it at the desk for you


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> would microwaving the chicken make the chicken shrink more at all? as thats what i do in the evenings atm, oven cooked tastes nicer, but cant afford to keep turning the oven on for half hour each meal to cook it!


You don't need to use the oven for every meal - if you bake a load of chicken breasts in one go they stay good in the fridge for several days. Tasty cold or nuked for a few minutes!


----------

